
Demo scene programming that will knock your socks off (2009) - treggle
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sNCqrylNY-0
======
pnako
A few classics:

    
    
      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w54uNAuqE1Y
      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJosZfm560Q

